

Show HN: our Launch2013 hack: live hackathon analytics (including wifi stats). - thatguydan
http://alytics.co

======
tedchs
As a two-time hackathon build master, I want to tell you how fantastic this
is... great job! For our last hackathon we had a dashboard showing real-time
Github commit (and commit messages streamed with websockets), which people
enjoyed watching, but to have all this would be way beyond that! I'd love to
see the source code. :)

------
schappim
Op:Can you tell us what you wrote this app in? How are you getting the real-
time activity, are those wi-fi access points, bluetooth phones or motion?

